#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-25
<chaynie> morning peeps.
<munz_werk> morning chaynie 
<mhall119> hey chaynie 
<mhall119> chaynie: interested in taking Read Feeder for a test drive?
<chaynie> mhall119: sure thing. got a test site up?
<mhall119> yup, let me create a user for you
<mhall119> chaynie: what's your email?
<chaynie> cary.haynie@gmail.com
<mhall119> chaynie: sent
<chaynie> mhall119: Cool. fiddling with it now. I assume the ability to change one's password is an already planned feature?
<mhall119> chaynie: yeah, I'm going to have a whole section for managing your account, profile, settings, etc
<mhall119> also a way for people to register and create their own accounts, instead of me doing it
<mhall119> but considering that my first commit was a week ago today
<chaynie> mhall119: What, you don't like being a paperwork bottleneck for your own app?
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> not so much
<mhall119> I haven't even decided if I'm going to offer this as a public service yet
<chaynie> why don't you set it up social style, where you can have free public feeds for free and then pay for x number of private feeds.
<mhall119> because I'm not sure I can get enough paying customers to make it worthwhile
<chaynie> I see.
<itnet7> mhall119: I'll help test it too if you want.
<itnet7> I would like to
 * RoAkSoAx slaps itnet7 
<itnet7> dang
<itnet7> no love
<mhall119> you still deserve slapping?
<itnet7> Yes, unfortunately
<itnet7> though I am steps closer
<RoAkSoAx> jeez
<chaynie> We're slapping itnet7 why again?
<chaynie> mhall119: It would be kinda cool to be able to subscribe to another user's queue.
<chaynie> assuming, of course, the user marks his queue as public.
<itnet7> chaynie: the slaps are justified
<itnet7> Now I have started the process to hopefully end the slapping!
 * mhall119 slaps itnet7 
<mhall119> do it faster!
<itnet7> LOL
<mhall119> chaynie: I've thought about that, I've also considered being able to "tag" an article to another user, essentially sharing it with them
<mhall119> like you Facebook does it
<mhall119> s/you//
<chaynie> mhall119: That'd be cool too, but I think it would be neat if a queue can be also exposed as a feed. that way, you'd also be able to build composed queues.
<itnet7> bbiab, meeting time
<mhall119> chaynie: maybe, but that's kind of straying from the initial purpose of it
<mhall119> itnet7: sent you an email with getting started instructions
<itnet7> mhall119: Thanks!!
<maxolasersquad> Are daily server builds avaiable for natty?
<maxolasersquad> nm, I found the link, seperate from the desktop page apparently.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-26
<mhall119> Canonical is looking for someone to do HTML/CSS work on one.ubuntu.com if anyone's interested
<chaynie> morning kids. just a reminder that the world's greatest loco has a meeting tomorrow at 8pm.
<munz_werk> thx chaynie :)
<mhall119> tomorrow?
<mhall119> when did we start doign wednesday meetings?
<DammitJim> good mornign
<maxolasersquad> Win!  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=647959
<zoopster> wow...someone actually changed the topic
<zoopster> hmmm
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> lo;
<mhall119> lol even
<mhall119> morning dantalizing 
<mhall119> dantalizing: are you going to UDS this cycle?
<dantalizing> i wish
<dantalizing> going to googleio instead
<mhall119> ah cool
<mhall119> they give out more phones at that one ;)
<dantalizing> missing uds though
<dantalizing> havent really been around much anyway :(
<mhall119> I noticed, hope everything is well
<dantalizing> we just went live with a big upgrade, yr long project .. feb, march, and april were basically heads down 
<mhall119> ah, one of those, fun
<chaynie> mhall119: When the guy who scheduled it picked the wrong date. ;)
<mhall119> chaynie: UTC fail?
<chaynie> mhall119: no, I got that part right.
<chaynie> I simply clicked the wrong button.
<chaynie> Which is ironic since I made sure I got the time right to account for utc.
<mhall119> no no, it is UTC fail
<mhall119> since 100UTC on the 27th is actually 9pm on the 26th EDT
<chaynie> So I was right.
<chaynie> Hah
<mhall119> but the topic is wrong
<mhall119> the meeting is tonight
 * chaynie feels vindicated.
<itnet7> ?
<chaynie> mhall119: you said there was an outstanding issue to allow people to specify timezones in loco-directory right?
<mhall119> chaynie: right
<itnet7> Ah
<itnet7> I see it
<mhall119> chaynie: but the French make it difficult
<itnet7> It supposed to be tonight not wednesday... that was throwing me
<mhall119> itnet7: has an email gone out to the ML?
<chaynie> mhall119: how so?
<itnet7> not yet
<mhall119> chaynie: French LoCo team == "French language" not "people in France", so they span the globe
<mhall119> we plan on setting a "default timezone" for a loco team, and defaulting to that for meetings, but letting the user select a different timezone
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Local Community IRC Chat !! || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, April 26th, 8:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to our LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/72/detail/ || http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
<dantalizing> no more joins! (tz lookup)
<mhall119> dantalizing: tz would be just another field in the Meeting record, not a new join
<mhall119> and it would only be used to convert the datetime for input and output, it'll still be stored as UTC
<mhall119> just like we do for TeamEvents now
<dantalizing> win
<crashsystems> mhall119: has anyone done any security testing on read feeder?
<crashsystems> you get my last message mhall119 ?
<mhall119> crashsystems: nope, stupid Bright House has been randomly dropping all morning
<crashsystems> o_O
<crashsystems> I asked if anyone has done any security testing on read feeder
<mhall119> yeah, sometimes long enough to disconnect irssi, something not
<mhall119> crashsystems: not many people have done testing of any kind on read feeder, security least of all
<mhall119> you want to take a whack at it?
<crashsystems> sure. I'll need to download the code and put it on a vm
<mhall119> it's in bzr on launchpad
<mhall119> "bzr branch lp:readfeeder" will get you trunk
<crashsystems> kk
<bluebomber> Hi, everyone!
<dantalizing> sup bluebomber 
<bluebomber> Hey, just another suncoast linux user. Just joined the loco team.
<bluebomber> I'm looking forward to the event on Saturday. I hope more people show than those who have registered on the page...
<mhall119> where's the sun coast again?
<munz_werk> mhall119, lol
<munz_werk> The Florida Suncoast is a colloquial name for the west-central and southwest peninsular Florida coastal area between Tarpon Springs to the north, and Naples to the south, and includes the Tampa Bay Area. This region is sometimes also referred to as the Sun Coast. Originally known as the Pirate Coast, the region actually contains miles and miles of prime beaches and sunny days from early December through the following May and very few tota
<munz_werk> lly cloudy days.
<mhall119> oh cool, so my neighborood (kindof)
<mhall119> bluebomber: welcome to the loco
<munz_werk> oh yes, sorry. welcome bluebomber :)
<bluebomber> Thanks, guys!
<bluebomber> Yeah, I'm specifically in Tampa :)
<mhall119> bluebomber: I'm in Lakeland
<munz_werk> <--daytona, from brandon/valrico orig
<munz_werk> i worked in lakeland for a while.... at a krazy place with a psycho boss
<mhall119> that's lakeland, yeah
<mhall119> where did you work?
<mhall119> maybe I know the crazy boss
<munz_werk> perpetual technology solutions, at some point was named computerland i think
<mhall119> hmmm, computerland sounds familiar...
<munz_werk> they are off drane field rd
<munz_werk> owners are connie and rodney
<mhall119> munz_werk: was it a PC repair/parts store?
<mhall119> no, I'm thinking USA Computers
<munz_werk> no, busness stuff, hp, toshiba, dell repair center, servers, networking, cisco, training
<munz_werk> comptia test center
<munz_werk> and reseller of hp biz
<mhall119> ah, ok, don't know it then
<munz_werk> lucky you :)
<munz_werk> im gonna try to make it sat, may even bring a friend :)
<mhall119> cool
<munz_werk> dang, the clock seems to be on trickle today
<itnet7> bluebomber: your LP name doesn't have Chihuahua in it does it?
<itnet7> munz_werk: isn't that the truth!
<chaynie> hey itnet7 
<chaynie> I might be a few minutes late to my own meeting. :(
<chaynie> gonna try not to be, though.
<itnet7> Okay, no problem
<bluebomber> So what kind of things does this LoCo do? (<---------------- correct usage of "LoCo"?)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-27
<itnet7> bluebomber: we were doing a lot of activities. Install Fests, Bug Jams, Ubuntu Hours, Presentations at Linux Shows.
<itnet7> We have a couple of events upcoming and that is what chaynie was planning to discuss
<the_intrepid_cha> phew.
<itnet7> :-)
<X-Man> hello everyone
<bluebomber> Cool, I'm here.
<itnet7> Hey there X-Man !
<bluebomber> Hi, X-Man!
<itnet7> Hello again bluebomber !
<chaynie_> stupid character limit.
<itnet7> chaynie_: do you know how to use mootbot?
 * chaynie_ nods
<itnet7> sweet!
<chaynie_> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 23:58. The chair is chaynie_.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<chaynie_> We'll give everyone a couple more minutes, but if you're already here, why don't you go ahead and introduce yourself.
<munz> hey all
<bluebomber> My name is Mike, and I'm a grad student in the Department of Computer Science & Engineering at the University of South Florida. Good evening, everyone.
<itnet7> Hey there munz
<itnet7> Welcome Aboard bluebomber !
<chaynie_> bluebomber: Hi mike, nice to meet you!
<munz> hey itnet7 
<X-Man> I'm Chris from Tallahassee, evening everyone
<bluebomber> Likewise, Chaynie. Thanks, itnet7.
<chaynie_> X-Man: Hello, chris, glad you could join us!
<chaynie_> Right, let's go ahead and get this thing started.
<bluebomber> [VOTE] yes.
<Mootbot-UK> bluebomber, Only the meeting chair can do that
<itnet7> lol
<chaynie_> [TOPIC] Natty Narwhal Release Parties
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Natty Narwhal Release Parties 
<itnet7> Woohoo!!
<chaynie_> Ok, so far, we've got two release parties planned for this weekend. One in Orlando, and the other one in Viera
<chaynie_> I think, correct me if I'm wrong, itnet7.
<bluebomber> Sounds great! I've only seen the Orlando one mentioned.
<itnet7> Yes!
<chaynie_> bluebomber: I think so far, only the Orlando party has been officially registered with the loco-directory site.
<itnet7> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/811/detail/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/811/detail/ 
<itnet7> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/925/detail/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/925/detail/ 
<chaynie_> itnet7: Thanks! You beat me to it!
<itnet7> I actually added the Viera party after Lupine received confirmation that we had the venue
<chaynie_> The above links are for both release parties.
<chaynie_> If you planning to attend, please add yourself to the guest list, so we have an idea of how many people are coming.
<bluebomber> I'm coming, but delaying registering until I hear back with people who plan to ride with me :-(.
<bluebomber> I'll register tonight, I'm sure.
<itnet7> Nice bluebomber !!
<chaynie_> itnet7:  will you have any swag to hand out, or did we not think of it in time?
<itnet7> chaynie_: I think that chuck is also going to come
<itnet7> We might have a couple of things to give away! Probably not a whole lot though
<munz> i'll be coming and bringing 2 peeps
<itnet7> Cool munz
<chaynie_> itnet7: cool. pak33m added himself to the list, but I've not talked to him.
<itnet7> Cool, It will be good to see everyone again, I know that pak33m has been really busy!
<cjohnston> I'm working Saturday.. And Panera is just outside my coverage area
<munz> what normaly goes on at the launch party?
<munz> bring laptops etc? anything else?
<chaynie_> cjohnston: if we replaced you with a cardboard cutout for a couple hours, would anyone notice?
<bluebomber> Good question. Will this be like a meet-&-greet? What's the itinerary?
<itnet7> cjohnston: that stinks, would have been good to see you!
<itnet7> chaynie_: we can gimp him into photos!
<cjohnston> chaynie_: not really
<mhall119> chaynie_: what the heck? it's not 0100UTC yet
<cjohnston> itnet7: I'm prolly less than 5 miles away
<itnet7> bluebomber: Yes, kind of like a meet and greet, 
<chaynie_> munz, bluebomber: It's a meet & greet, install fest, and general hangout with fellow ubuntu users.
<chaynie_> mhall119: itnet7 posted it as 8pm
<mhall119> :(
<itnet7> mhall119: We have usually held the meetings around 8:00, It's my bad sorry
<mhall119> okay, carry on I'll be in and out, cooking dinner
 * itnet7 wishes the LD could allow us to put our local time for local events
<chaynie_> [ACTION] come to a consensus on the actual meeting time.
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  come to a consensus on the actual meeting time. 
<bluebomber> For what it's worth, it would probably double the size of our party if it were hosted later.
<bluebomber> "Our" being mine.
<itnet7> bluebomber: the release party? or the meeting?
<bluebomber> I have a couple friends attending the Rays game, another a soccer tournament, etc.
<bluebomber> Oh, sorry, I meant the Panera event.
<chaynie_> bluebomber: we've reserved the time, but we usually go late.
<mhall119> itnet7: there's a bug for it already, but it's gonna require a fair bit of refactoring
<bluebomber> On Saturday.
<chaynie_> since mhall119 brought it up, would 8 or 9pm work better for most people?
<bluebomber> For what are we trying to achieve a consensus? Another meeting before the release party?
<mhall119> 9pm
<itnet7> I wouldn't mind 9pm either
<itnet7> X-Man: ? bluebomber ?
<itnet7> dantalizing: ?
<chaynie_> bluebomber: Historically, we've always held meetings @ 8pm.
<itnet7> :-)
<chaynie_> itnet7: no one cares what dantalizing thinks.
<itnet7> chaynie_: :-(
<itnet7> :-)
<bluebomber> I have no preference between 8 and 9. :)
 * chaynie_ kids.
 * mhall119 cares what dantalizing thinks
<itnet7> Okay, cool, let's go with 9 then!!
<itnet7> mhall119: I secretly do too, just don't tell him
<mhall119> I'd be happy if it just wasn't changed multiple times the dayof
<chaynie_> [AGREED] Hold future meetings at 9pm
<Mootbot-UK> AGREED received:  Hold future meetings at 9pm 
<X-Man> 9:00 works for me
<itnet7> mhall119: agreed
<itnet7> It won't happen again, I will pay attention to where it says UTC in the future
<itnet7> I saw Wednesday
<itnet7> and was trying to be helpful, So I messed it up
<chaynie_> mhall119, itnet7: let's blame coordinated universal time and be done with it.
<itnet7> sorry
<dantalizing> 9pm ftw
<itnet7> Sweet!!!
<mhall119> chaynie_: +1
<itnet7> dantalizing: :-)
<chaynie_> ok, back to the task at hand, does anyone have any questions/concerns about the Orlando release party?
<chaynie_> they'll have wifi, fyi.
<mhall119> how about power?
<dantalizing> we've run squids around in that place before
<chaynie_> I can probably bring a couple strips, but dantalizing is correct.
<itnet7> We will bring some power strips
<itnet7> too
<itnet7> Yeah!
<chaynie_> though it would be easier if everyone brings what they need.
<mhall119> itnet7: do we have any swag?
<itnet7> Sure!
<itnet7> Not too much
<itnet7> I will go through and doublecheck
<mhall119> I think I have a sheet or two of stickers if I can find them
<mhall119> the new logo ones
<itnet7> Nice!!
<munz> stickers :)
<dantalizing> sry guests visting .. afk
<chaynie_> mhall119: didn't they start shipping swag to you when you joined the cabal?
<mhall119> chaynie_: that's how I got the stickers
<itnet7> I was thinking of giving out some of the band we have left over from UDS
<itnet7> the Natty
<itnet7> ones
<mhall119> itnet7: that's be cool, since it's the right release
<itnet7> Sure
<mhall119> I got a mousepad too we can give away, since I have a laptop
<itnet7> I thought about blogging about the bands and giving 10 away to the first 14 teams that send me a snail mail address or something
<itnet7> I have a copy of the 5th Edition Ubuntu Book
<mhall119> itnet7: I say we just give them away to random people at Panera
<chaynie_> itnet7: Do you want to give a quick speel about the Viera release party?
<itnet7> We could do that too!! They might not appreciate it if we wrestle them to ground and make them wear it though!
<itnet7> j/k
<itnet7> Sure
<mhall119> itnet7: only one way to find out
<bluebomber> Who wouldn't appreciate a quick wrestle and banding with their half turkey sandwich?
<itnet7> This is going to be the second release party that we are hosting at the Pizza Gallery at the Avenues of Melbourne
<Chloric> evening!
<itnet7> They have a really cool back room off to the side
<bluebomber> Hi, Chloric.
<Chloric> hey!
<itnet7> that has a projector and French Doors that we can close in case the bar area is noisy
<Chloric> Itnet! its been a loooooooooong time
<itnet7> I have invited the SpaceCoast Linux Users Group, The Melbourne LUG, and the Brevard Group Linux Sig
<itnet7> hey there Chloric !!
<itnet7> we Should have plenty of powerstrips 
<itnet7> and their wifi Rocks!
<itnet7> That's about all I can think of!!
<bluebomber> How late do you estimate the parties will last?
<itnet7> bluebomber: viera is scheduled from 6 - 9 pm
<chaynie_> bluebomber: probably until 4-5pm.
<itnet7> Oh, I think I forgot to mention, I did request our CD's. They won't be hear in time for this weekend
<bluebomber> What CDs will you get and how many?
<itnet7> but if anyone is planning to still add a Natty Release party for their area and are planning to do it next weekend, we might have them by like Thursday
<Chloric> Govatent and I might have a sporadic one
<itnet7> Ubuntu Natty I'm not sure of the quantity
<bluebomber> Coincidentally we are planning a Natty release party at USF.
<itnet7> bluebomber: Sweet!!
<bluebomber> GNOME, then? 32bit?
<itnet7> zoopster: might be able to help you with it if he has the time
<itnet7> bluebomber: Well, usually it was Gnome/KDE/Server
<itnet7> 32 bit
<itnet7> Desktop for Gnome/Unity
<itnet7> and KDE
<itnet7> and I think 64 bit server
<bluebomber> I see. Thanks.
<zoopster> I can post the USF release party on the meetup group
<itnet7> What we usually do is get the release by bit torrent the day it comes out, and create usb install disks
<itnet7> zoopster: bluebomber has recently joined the team
<bluebomber> I'm new! :)
<itnet7> bluebomber: if zoopster posts it to the meetup group you might get between 15 - 20 other people
<munz> hey zoopster 
<zoopster> munz: hey chris
<itnet7> Well Chloric even if it's only you and govatent, can you please add it to the LoCo Directory, and we can help promote it
<bluebomber> Hmmm, ok. I'll see what we can do about public events. This would be for a local USF organization chapter. We can definitely discuss in coming days.
<chaynie_> Ok, is there anything else anyone wants to discuss before we wrap this puppy up?
<itnet7> bluebomber: No Problem
<itnet7> chaynie_: sounds good for the most part if anyone wants to discuss anything else we can do it without Mootbot-UK !
<chaynie_> itnet7: Alright, then.
<zoopster> having another balloon launch on 29 April if anyone is inclined to help
<itnet7> Looking forward to coming to Panera! :-)
<chaynie_> Thanks for coming everyone. See you at the release parties!
<zoopster> not ubuntu related
<chaynie_> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:41.
<itnet7> zoopster: I wish I could, but I doubt I will be able to
<bluebomber> Balloon launch?
<zoopster> bluebomber: look at questforstars.com
<bluebomber> OK.
<munz> whats it looking like zoopster time location wise?
<bluebomber> Has anyone been to the Florida Linux Show?
<munz> no u?
<Chloric> i think govatent went
<bluebomber> Nope. I'm trying to see when it is. The site's up but no mention of date/time.
<zoopster> bluebomber: it's in October I'm told
<zoopster> bluebomber: oct 28 in orlando
<zoopster> and I've presented at it both times
<zoopster> munz: current models show deltona
<zoopster> or south daytona
<zoopster> munz: it keeps changing
<bluebomber> Thanks, zoopster.
<zoopster> bluebomber: sure thing
<bluebomber> I'm clocking out for today. I'll reconnect later and continue networking with you all (definitely be back for the meeting tomorrow night). Thanks for the welcome and information.
<mhall119> zoopster: is there gonna be another FLS this october?
<mhall119> Brian was talking about trying to organize a community show
<munz> zoopster, cool whats the time line?
<zoopster> mhall119: according to Rod who texted me back in Feb...yes 28 Oct
<mhall119> hmmm, when is UDS-P going to be?
<zoopster> mhall119: and I cannot remember the guys name, but there is something else trying to something around uds
<zoopster> mhall119: 20-24 Oct I think
<zoopster> munz: we set it off at 2:45p and expect it to land around 5p sometime
<itnet7> mhall119: fossetcon
<mhall119> that's not a M-F
<itnet7> ping Bryanstein 
<zoopster> then it's 24-28 Oct
<munz> cool, i should be around to help :)
<zoopster> munz: awesome
<itnet7> mhall119: Bryanstein is putting it together
<itnet7> afaik
<mhall119> itnet7: FLS or the community show?
<zoopster> that's it...Bryan!
<itnet7> the community show
<itnet7> yup
<mhall119> awesome
<itnet7> right zoopster 
<zoopster> could not remember his name
<itnet7> I am not sure whether or not it's totally live.... http://fossetcon.org/
<mhall119> chaynie: at least we've amused all of Facebook today
<chaynie> mhall119: Apparently so. We should take our show on the road.
<DammitJim> why is rsync over ssh so slow? I'm only getting about 1.1Mbps!!!
<mhall119> because it's having to encrypt it
<DammitJim> would an rsync server be much faster?
<mhall119> possibly
<mhall119> is it one big file or lots of smaller ones?
<DammitJim> different sizes... anything from config files to 10GB videos
<mhall119> it could be disk i/o slowing you down then
<DammitJim> I'm doing this on a buffalo linkstation running debian
<mhall119> rsync has to compare the files looking for differences
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Doesn't rsync use the timestamp and filesize to do the compare?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: hmmm, I thought it would do a diff and only transfer what's different
<DammitJim> it depends on what switch you give it... but normally it's used by comparing the files and if they are newer, then it overwrites them
<maxolasersquad> Python question, does it make sense to have a module that has two components, a class defining connections, and a function that returns a collection of saved connection?
<maxolasersquad> And have the module be collection.py
<maxolasersquad> More specifically, does that sound like a sound way of providing an interface into connections?
<maxolasersquad> s/collection/connection
<chaynie> maxolasersquad: there is a couple schools of thought on this.
<chaynie> err, there are.
<chaynie> On one side, advocates of dynamic/duck-typing argue against the use of explict interfaces.
<chaynie> While proponents of static typing insist that correctly and explicitly defined interfaces reduce run-time errors.
<chaynie> Python, being the snazzy dyanmic language that it is, tends to favor the dynamic model, wherein, if an object responds correctly to all of the calls required by an interface, than it can be said to implement that interface, even if it's not explictly doing so.
<maxolasersquad> I need for users to define database connection parameters, and for interfaces to pull those parameters out and be able to establish connections with them.
<maxolasersquad> I have a Connections class for defining a db connection, and can store them in seahorse.
<maxolasersquad> I then have a function that returns a collection of stored connection objects.
<chaynie> doesn't sound too bad.
<chaynie> but isn't seahorse for storing encryption data?
<maxolasersquad> I then have a GTK app that displays the connections in a tree.  They don't actually do anything yet, but my next step is that expanding a tree node will show the db objects under that connection.
<maxolasersquad> yes, I store user/pass and sid/server
<maxolasersquad> I use seahorse so I can store the password encrypted.
<maxolasersquad> Just like Nautilus does for ssh, smb, ftp, etc. connections.
<chaynie> maxolasersquad: i don't see any problem so far.
<maxolasersquad> Ok.  I just don't know when my C upbringing is blinding me from seeing the Python way. :)
<chaynie> maxolasersquad: the rule of thumb is when it feels as painful as it would be to do the same thing in C, you should probably rethink it.
<pete_> Hi all! Anybody in here know anything about recovering a open office spreadsheet?
<maxolasersquad> pete_: To the best of my knowledge, if the autorecovery doesn't come up when you run OO, then there is not recovering it.
<pete_> I just spent 20 hours entering in inventory items... and then my computer froze up and I had to kill the power... I tried to open the spread sheet and it did the auto recovery thing, but it opened it as a writer document and obliterated all of my data
<pete_> I don't want to have to re-enter all this data
<maxolasersquad> So your data is in the writer document?
<pete_> yeah, but it is all "#####", 
<pete_> I was on my way to making a back up when all this went down
<maxolasersquad> Where you saving along the way?
<pete_> is there a way that I could recover a previous version?
<pete_> yeah I saved after each set of items I entered... I saved 100 times
<maxolasersquad> Save your "recovered" version elsewhere, and then try to reopen.
<pete_> but only in one location
<maxolasersquad> I don't think when you recover that it overwrites the last version until you manually save over it.
<pete_> For some reason it converted it to a writer doc and auto saved it... I think I accidentally opened it in writer and recovered it there
<pete_> Can I send the file to somebody and see if they can un screw it?
<maxolasersquad> Is the .ods file still on your hard drive.
<pete_> yes
<maxolasersquad> Spreadsheets or .ods and documents are .odt
<maxolasersquad> Do you have both a .ods and .odt, or just an .ods that only opens in writer?
<pete_> .ods, but everytime I try to open it with spread sheet it opens in writer
<maxolasersquad> Craziness.
<pete_> .ods , and it only opens in writer
<maxolasersquad> You can send it to me and I'll see if there's anything I can do, though I'm certainly no expert.
<maxolasersquad> My address is my hande @gmail.com
<pete_> hande@gmail.com?
<maxolasersquad> my handle is maxolasersquad
<maxolasersquad> then @gmail.com
<pete_> ok
<pete_> should be there
<maxolasersquad> got it
<pete_> cool
<maxolasersquad> the document looks pretty far gone to me.
<maxolasersquad> It was opening in Calc for me, but it was just one cell with binary data.
<maxolasersquad> And some text defining the XML layouts.
<pete_> $#&#%^^%*$*%$&% Rarrrr... Ok, Thanks... I guess I have to redo it for free....Customer will not be pleased
<maxolasersquad> This is the only time I've heard of the autorecovery messing up a document, but probably not the first time its actually happened.
<pete_> I was about to move it to my google docs and be done with it... I'm going to cry a little now
<maxolasersquad> :(
<pete_> I'm going to do it better this time... I just told the boss... he was almost cool with my failure... I only have to Sepaku a little bit
<pete_> Thank all for the help... later
<madbovine> chatty group
<madbovine> is there anyone actually here?
<madbovine> guess not
<bluebomber> I'm sorta here, madbovine who left.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-28
<bluebomber> Anyone here?
<maxolasersquad_h> Kinda
<bluebomber> Ya.
<bluebomber> Wasn't there supposed to be a meeting tonight?
<maxolasersquad_h> I think I saw where they pushed it back.  I couldn't say for sure though.
<Disturbed1> hi
<bluebomber> I was in the meeting yesterday.
<bluebomber> Let me review the minutes... brb.
<bluebomber> Man, now I can't find the minutes.
<bluebomber> I read them yesterday :(
<madbovine> yo
<zus> hello everyone its been a long while
<mhall119> hello zus
<zus> mhall119:  howdy
<mhall119> btw, everybody, 11.04 is officially released
<zus> i looking for a cd to try the new ubuntu.
<zus> ive got it seeding  right now
<mhall119> zus: if you have a USB stick, you can convert the ISO to USB using startup disk creator
<zus> i can use an old  live disc and use the cd creator right?
<zus> i got a 2.0 gig kingston stick 
<DammitJim> 11.04 party?
<mhall119> DammitJim: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/811/detail/
<DammitJim> Lake Buena Vista party woohoo!
<zus> so wot do you guys think about the unity desktop? or have youse not tried it?
<mhall119> zus: I've tried it from a live session, I think I'll be able to adapt okay
<zus> ive grown to like and  use  KXstudios, but i think its ppa  now can be unsed in any *buntu distro so im looking forward to that
<zus> i wonder wot goodies are abound in Kubuntu. ive gotten lazy and picked up a laptop but still has vista on it..
<DammitJim> man, I had no idea that rsync used so much cpu!
<maxolasersquad> zus: It is my understanding that they decided to not try to backport Unity as it would take too much work, and would distract from getting it working solid on current releases.
<maxolasersquad> zus: Running Vista on a laptop seems like a lot of work to me.
<zus> lol it isnt  very good
<zus> vista
<maxolasersquad> I have it in a VM.  It took me four whole days to simply update the thing.
<maxolasersquad> Well, four days, not four whole days.
<zus> its a lot of work
<zus> i dont  do updates, i only use  windows to  play runes of magic
<zus> so i dont need all the securit updates and stuff..
<zus> hey guys i have uploaded 11.04 to demonoid. may i post the link?
<mhall119> you're mirroring?
<zus> mhall119: no dont think so... i got the files this morning  though around  7.30ish 
<zus> but iits both kubuntu and ubuntu  32 and 64 bits  in one  pull.
<mhall119> zus: no harm in linking then
<zus> http://www.demonoid.me/files/details/2619104/003393660056/
<zus> well if ya  pull from hte link seed and enjoy :)
<zus> thanks
<zus> nice my original download of kubuntu from this am is almost 1.0 seeded and my upload has begun seeding  3 peers :) yay for me.
<zus> mhall119: im using  the universal  usb installer . and  on a 2 gig thumb drive how big should the persistent file size for storing changes be?
<mhall119> zus: if you're just going to use it to install, you don't really need persistent file
<mhall119> that's only for if you use it as a live session over and over again, and want to keep stuff saved between uses
<zus> i'd  like that  this way i can carry the  drive  between different  pcs and places and not  my entire  machine any more  
<zus> nvm i reread that ... 
<bluebomber> Hello
<zoopster> munz_werk: can you shoot me your email in a PM, please
<zoopster> itnet7: the recovery for our balloon launch is closer to titusville this time around...if you are so inclined I'll put you on the email list
 * mhall119 is on Unity now
<shadowchaser> Hello all I have a question for someone concerning how to transfer files over ubuntu 
<shadowchaser> hello zoopster I think we have talked before if Im not mistaken you have helped me on a few of my problems learning ubuntu
<zoopster> hey shadowchaser 
<shadowchaser> hello zoopster I am having somewhat of a problem  is there anyway to trnasfer files from a main computer to another while in a vnc connection?
<zoopster> sure
<zoopster> you can use SCP to copy files or directories
<shadowchaser> SCP? I tried a samba share but I am somewhat lost there
<zoopster> scp comes with openssh
<zoopster> ssh is secure shell where scp is secure copy protocol
<zoopster> scp <filename or directory> user@target:. (for the default local directory)
<zoopster> not sure how you are connected
<zoopster> now vnc has a file copy mech too as I recall
<shadowchaser> Im really new to all this  I am trying to figure all this out and somewhat teach myself 
<zoopster> ok so you you are vnc'd into a linux box, correct?
<shadowchaser> yes I set my laptop up to vnc into a small ad display box that I am using and I can control it but I have yet to figure out how to transfer files
<zoopster> can you access the ad display box via ssh?
<shadowchaser> not sure how to do that! I just figured out how to vnc with many hours of trial and error ! 
<zoopster> ah ok
<zoopster> is the ad box accessible via the public net?
<zoopster> or a private net
<shadowchaser> Not yet I am using a crossover cable at this moment but eventually I plan on hooking them up to the net to update from home rather than manually updating at the place there deployed
<zoopster> ok
<zoopster> and it's running ubuntu desktop
<shadowchaser> correct Ad Box Is a mini-itx motherboard with one gigi of ram and ubuntu is installed on a 8 gig flash drive simple but it works great for what I want it to do
<zoopster> so use this page to copy the files https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<zoopster> the best thing to do is open the software center and search for openssh and install openssh server on the target machine
<zoopster> (the ad box)
<zoopster> the default setup will allow for password auth of existing users and use the page above to transfer files
<shadowchaser> wow that is simple 
<zoopster> I'd suggest removing openssh server from the target when you are done or learn how to lock it down by changing the default port, removing password auth and using publickey authentication only
<shadowchaser> do I need openssh on the ad box to transfer the files ? or will it be easier with it
<zoopster> the ad box is where you are tranferring to right?
<zoopster> if so that's where you want openssh-server
<zoopster> the client is already installed by default in ubuntu desktop
<zoopster> so you have the ssh and scp commands available from your machine you are copying from
<shadowchaser> I see   so everytime I want to update my file on my ad serer I would have to reinstall the server right if I remove it off of the ad box
<shadowchaser> my main goal is to get all my ad boxes on the net that way I can log on to them from my office to update them when I want to post a new ad to them . 
<shadowchaser> zoopster you  must work with computers daily?
<zoopster> yea...but not in a sysadmin capacity
<zoopster> so you probably want to look into rsync
<zoopster> or even easier would be ubuntu one
<zoopster> that way you can drop a file into a directory on one box and have the rest pick it up
<zoopster> or you can keep openssh-server on the ad boxes and scp it when you want...but that will get cumbersome for large numbers of boxes
<shadowchaser> yea I have thought about ubuntu one! I have also thought of a Cloud network with the boxes pointed at a specific file on my cloud but setting it up is way over my head 
<shadowchaser> well each ad box is running different ads at different locations 
<shadowchaser> well zoopster the kiddos are crying for mcdonalds sooo guess I need to feed the masses! thanks for the help and Ill let you know how it goes! thanks again very much as always your a big help
<zus> if anyone missed it this morning,: http://www.demonoid.me/files/details/2619104/003393660056/
<zus> i uploaded  to demonoid
<brybot> hey guys. I am running 11.04 live cd on top of a 10.04 installation. The new launch bar on the side is not showing up. Is it because of the underlying installation?
<zoopster> brybot: nope
<zoopster> if you are running the livecd then you booted into it so it's running off of the cd and nothing related to any other install is affecting it
<brybot> someone told me its because I need the nvidia driver, which is not enabled during livecd
<brybot> is that right?
<zoopster> probably
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-29
<Chat8847> hey room
<Chat8847> anyone real in here
<zoopster> no one is real in here...oh he left
<mhall119> lol
<madbovine> ha
<zoopster> bluebomber: you rang earlier
<zoopster> itnet7: you have mail, but it looks like we may be going further north...the winds are wreaking havoc with models
<bluebomber> Yes, I did, but I don't remember why!
<zoopster> funny...we've had a mad cow in here tonight along with a incline goat after a tiny rat...quite the interesting night on ubuntu-us-fl
<maxolasersquad> Anyone know when we can expect Natty to be available in the Canonical shop?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: howdy!! I have a question you might hjelp me with. Was the UDS schedule going to be on Conventionist/Guidebook
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: Guidebook
<mhall119> that's the plan anyway
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: is not yet available?
<mhall119> I don't think we've pushed the changes to point to guidebook yet
<mhall119> I don't know if they've started importing the schedule yet
<mhall119> and as far as I know they don't have a map yet
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: ok thanks for the info
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> anybody going to see the shuttle launch today?
<mhall119> we're going to be driving out there
<crashsystems> http://www.youtube.com/v/v6TRV1TJfyk?version=3&autoplay=1&start=45
<dorgan> Hi all
<dorgan> itnet7: ping
<dorgan> shuttle launch scrubbed
<mhall119> yeah, too bad
<dorgan> minimum 72 hour turn around
<dorgan> mhall119: hows the feed reader coming along?
<mhall119> 72 now?  I thought they said 48
<dorgan> have you added ext to it yet?
<dorgan> yeah 72 now
<mhall119> dorgan: I've been using it instead of Liferea for about a week
<dorgan> kewl
<mhall119> no extjs yet, still finishing the basics
<mhall119> does ExtJS work out of the box with Piston?
<dorgan> mhall119: you've seen this...http://dev.sencha.com/deploy/ext-4.0.0/examples/feed-viewer/feed-viewer.html   right?
<mhall119> or any other automatic way to integrate
<dorgan> whats piston?
<mhall119> it builds a REST/JSON interface on top of Django models
<dorgan> ahh
<dorgan> you've seen that demo right?
<mhall119> hadn't seen the feed reader yet, not sure how similar I'm going ot make ReadFeeder to it though
<mhall119> demo of what?
<dorgan> http://dev.sencha.com/deploy/ext-4.0.0/examples/feed-viewer/feed-viewer.html 
<mhall119> I'm looking at it now
<DammitJim> man, do you guys know of an off the shelf router where you can configure 10MBps full duplex with autonegatiation off?
<maxolasersquad> Why would one desire a 10M router in this day?
<maxolasersquad> On Windows XP it is possible to manually set the NIC at 10MB.
<maxolasersquad> I'd bet it is somehow possible to do the same in Linux.
<maxolasersquad> Not sure about routers that let you do it on that end.
<maxolasersquad> Looks like ethtool can be used to set NIC speed and duplex settings.
<DammitJim> maxolasersquad, I just got a fiber connection from Time Warner Telecom and they require you to set up your WAN to 10Mbps full duplex (I'm only buying 4Mbps/4Mbps)
<maxolasersquad> That sounds kind of odd to me.  Their modem should be able to negotiate at 10MB if that's what it desires.
<maxolasersquad> exit
<maxolasersquad> fail
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-30
<zus> i forgret my password :(
<zus> for xchat
<ubuntu_> hi
<santhu1984> hi
<santhu1984> any one der
<santhu1984> can help me
<santhu1984>  i ve upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and upgrading failed in between and i am not able to access my terminal and lost all most all functions
<pak33m> jeepers, i show up for a team event after hiding away for so long and dantalizing and cjohnston are no where to be found
<pak33m> oh well, at least dantalizing and cjohnston will have an opp to make up for it cos i will be at thhe melbourne party
<cjohnston> pak33m: I'm at work 4 miles away
<mhall119> and you couldn't skip out for 10 minutes?
<mhall119> I mean geez, it's not like someone's gonna die because you weren't at work...oh wait
<mhall119> pak33m: good to see you again though
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-01
<cjohnston> mhall119: had one die last night
<cjohnston> http://www.wftv.com/news/27729954/detail.html <-- mhall119 that was my call
<zus> hello
<blueb> Hi.
<blueb> Anyone around?
<blueb> Anyone there?
<pak33m> anybody from orlando way going to the melbourne natty release party later today?
<pak33m> on my way to melbourne, wheeeee
<pak33m> gotta kill banshee first running at 100% cpu, awful :(
<jimmah> bout to the pizza place. anybody else there already?
<jimmah> anybody alive in here
<jimmah> what about that pak33m guy, he around anymore
<dorgan> Teat
<adrian> test
<Guest87211> hi im adrian
<jimmah> hey adrian, read you loud and clear. sounds like your right next to me :)
<Guest87211> test
<Guest87211> hey pak33m
<jimmah> hey adrian1181 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-23
<quiriquix> hi all
<quiriquix> anyone with JSP skillz?
<mhall119> ew
<mhall119> but...yes
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-25
<raubvogel> How do I boot in proper single user mode? 
<dantalizing> morning
<raubvogel> I tried holding shift to get the grub menu, selecting repair, and then shell without network
<raubvogel> I not only have network but also my lvm partitions were mounted
<raubvogel> dantalizing: Hey
<mhall119> raubvogel: with the move to upstart, I don't think the old-style init levels work the way they once did
<raubvogel> mhall119: lovely. I want to do some lvm renaming. I guess I am better off booting off a CD and then doing it there
<mhall119> probably
<mhall119> I mean, I'm sure there's a way to do it, I just don't know
<raubvogel> mhall119: Yeah, the cd approach works
<raubvogel> and since this a just a vm, it is not hard to do
<raubvogel> Ok, so now onwards with my renaming dance
<bluebomber> Hello, all!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-26
<mhall119> hey bluebomber 
<bluebomber> Hey, mhall119! I'm just removing all instances of "independent" from my /etc/apt/sources.list, because I haven't been able to install any updates the last 13 days because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/947296
<bluebomber> X-D
<bluebomber> What's new?
<mhall119> bluebomber: that's an interesting one, I haven't seen it on my system...
<mhall119> bluebomber: not much, getting excited for tomorrow
<bluebomber> Do you have any independent "sources" (?) in your sources.list?
<mhall119> I thought I did
<bluebomber> I don't know the terminology
<bluebomber> In this line, what are "precise", "main", and "restricted"?    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted
<mhall119> "precise" is the release (12.04 in this case)
<mhall119> each release has several archives
<mhall119> "main" is open source stuff maintained by Canonical
<mhall119> "universe" is open source stuff maintained by the community
<mhall119> "restricted" is closed-source stuff maintained by Canonical
<bluebomber> Right, I get that, but what are they, terminology wise? Sources? Repos?
<mhall119> and "multiverse" is closed-source stuff maintained by the community
<mhall119> repos
<bluebomber> In that line, deb is the protocol, http://...blah is the URI, and then those three are ... ah, ok, repos
<bluebomber> The independent repo was killing me for almost 2 weeks.
<bluebomber> (And many others)
<mhall119> yeah, so its: protocol url release repo repo repo
<bluebomber> Ahhh, ok, that makes even more sense.
<mhall119> I'm not sure what independent is, maybe something from an older release?
<bluebomber> idk. You don't have it, I take it?
<bluebomber> I had it in 8 places.
<bluebomber> So, our Ubuntu Wiki is defunct now?
<bluebomber> mhall119: What's tomorrow?
<mhall119> bluebomber: release day!
<bluebomber> Well, yeah, but I thought you were referring to some physical event.
<bluebomber> Are you going somewhere or doing something special? I don't see anything for tomorrow on the loco team portal.
<bluebomber> hi, mhall119, itnet7 
<mhall119> bluebomber: no, just hanging out online, making sure nothing explodes ;)
<bluebomber> Cool!
<bluebomber> I'll hang around, too.
<bluebomber> I'm grading exams tomorrow. :-|
<mhall119> better than taking them
<dorgan> is the ubuntu site down??
<mhall119> dorgan: not anymore
<dorgan> you spin up the ubuntu cloud instances!!!   lol
<mhall119> heh, no
<mhall119> not my doing this time :)
<dorgan> is there  a way to install a specific version of a given package?
<dorgan> I need to spin up a new cloud instance but I need to to have the exact same version of mysql as another box, so that I can test the upgrade process
<leftyfb> is there anyone around the Dade City area or can help someone out from there?
<zoopster> leftyfb: help with what?
<leftyfb> zoopster: he needs 12.04 burned to CD. He has no functioning OS
<zoopster> leftyfb: bummer. I could attempt to download the iso and burn to a cd and mail it since I'm down in St. pete...he'd get it tomorrow
<dorgan1> so have everyone upgraded?
<itnet7> dorgan1: I have on most of my machines, how about you?
<dorgan1> yeah...but it seems really sluggish on my machine, and every now and then the search bar appears on its own
<dorgan1> i am thinking i might have to go with a clean install
<itnet7> Were there any packages that are being held back?
<dorgan> i dont think so, but i havent run an upgrade or a dist-upgrade today
<dorgan> so i'll see if anything needs updating when i get home later
<itnet7> Yeah!
<itnet7> could be it, my older machine that I've been running 12.04 Beta 2 
<itnet7> was updated this morning and it's seeming to do really well
<dorgan> how old is that machine?
<itnet7> It's about 5-6 years old, my silver dell inspiron 9300
<itnet7> Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz with 2 Gb's of ram
<dorgan> yeah i am running on an INSPIRON 1501
<itnet7> I do have an nivida card in here
<itnet7> so maybe the gpu is helping a bit with unity
<dorgan> the processor is AMD Turion 1.8Ghz  i think it was one of the first 64-bit processors
<dorgan> damn i should upgrade the ram i can get 4GB for $54
<itnet7> That would definitely make a difference... especially if you're using 64-bit
<dorgan> yeah
<itnet7> I would love to upgrade the memory on my other dell. The only problem is the price gap... the no-name memory is 54 dollars to max it out, and crucial is like 160
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-27
<ShawnR> hola
<maxolasersquad> Shhh!
<ShawnR> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dorgan> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
<Haus__> Hello Florida
<Haus__> Can Iget help in Tallahassee?
<zoopster> hey Haus__
<zoopster> I think maxolasersquad is in tallahassee
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-28
<stickystyle> Anyone here heading to the the Coral gables release party (just making idle chit chat while I wait for 12.04 to install)
<itnet7> stickystyle: I am there
<itnet7> so is roaksoax, chroric and a few other people
<seb8791> Hi everyone. Is anyone else experiencing problems with Openshot after updating to 12.04. It won't start at all and I get an error that python mlt is not loading. Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-29
<eagle> ..the update information is outdated (32 days), anyone knows why this happens and how to fix it?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-24
<govatent> Hey guys, I want to shoot a last minuet to the group. I'm hosting a 13.04 release party this Saturday at the Planet Linux Cafe in Coral Gables Miami. 
<iconic255> :O
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-27
<govatent> Hey guys
<govatent> itnet7_, hey
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-28
<eXsoR> Anyone alive?
<ripper3> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-21
<govatent> Hey guys! I finally am learning how to configure irssi. better late then never 
<govatent> mhall119: ping I noticed something with our team launchpad page today we should fix asap 
<mhall119> govatent: what's that?
<mhall119> govatent: if it's links to the old website, I just took those out
<govatent> the ubuntu-fl.org link?
<mhall119> yup
<govatent> yup. that was it
<govatent> did you see what that url was now
<govatent> needless to say, fairly nsfw 
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I took it off loco.ubuntu.com a while back, didn't realize it was on LP (and our wiki page) too
<govatent> exit
<govatent> sorry wrong window
<govatent> exit
<Nothing_Much> TIL there's an #ubuntu-release-party channel o.o
<Nothing_Much> speaking of party..
<Nothing_Much> Is the 26th still happening? :D
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-22
<Bryanstein> hey zoopster 
<Bryanstein> govatent, howdy :oD
<zoopster> yo
<Bryanstein> What's up Capt'n...you been getting that boat in the water yet or what?
<Bryanstein> zoopster, you've heard about Fossetcon also by now right? Call for papers is open also :oP
<Bryanstein> http://bit.ly/1gNtUNO
<zoopster> nice
<Bryanstein> zoopster, you just now hearing about it?
<zoopster> yep...I'm heads down in mobile these days
<zoopster> my boat's in the water all the time
<govatent> hey Bryanstein !
<Bryanstein> zoopster, you pulling in anything or just cruising?
<Bryanstein> govatent, what's up man...been a while
<zoopster> been catching a few, but mainly just catching a buzz
<Bryanstein> hehehe...do you ever get any good qso's out in the boat or do you not even bother with the rig?
<govatent> That it has. Nothing much. Work has been taking all my time from being able to do linux stuff here in town lately. Been pretty disconnected sadly 
<govatent> any of you guys going to make the release party in deland? 
<Bryanstein> govatent, work doesn't have anything to do with free software govatent ?
<zoopster> I don't bother much with it ont he boat
<govatent> I wish. I'm currently a......*shameful* windows admin by day. 
<govatent> The most we use is a centos box to power att's ios MDM system inhouse 
<Bryanstein> Ah...party pooper...so zoopster what can we do about getting some Canonical participation at Fossetcon?
<Bryanstein> govatent, shame on you
<Bryanstein> govatent, you going to Fossetcon right!
<Bryanstein> govatent, you got a raspberry pi?
<govatent> no. i'm running a pogo plug debian server though 
<Bryanstein> I remember that...you put the slug away and went to the plug
<Bryanstein> from slug to plug
<Nothing_Much> anything going on this saturday?
<Bryanstein> zoopster, I sent Jono a shout but he got all official on me...even without a Canonical sponsorship I need Ubuntu in the house in a major way..cd's, swag etc
<Bryanstein> zoopster, submit a talk
<govatent> Nothing_Much: not sure if this is what you are refering to, but there is a release party this weekend in deland
<Nothing_Much> govatent: Yeah that
<govatent> Nothing_Much: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2737-ubuntu-1404-release-party/
<govatent> Bryanstein: i've been loving the pogo. this has been a pretty sweet device. 
<Nothing_Much> Hoping I can make it
<govatent> i'm running debian on it. it's actually where i setup irssi today 
<Nothing_Much> So what's going on in here atm?
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, we're getting caught up and I'm shamelessly plugging http://fossetcon.org 
<Nothing_Much> what's that?
<Bryanstein> govatent, dude...I'm trying to put embedded devices into everyones hands at Fossetcon...you can get yourself some new embedded threads
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, Free and Open Source Software Expo and Technology Conference
<Nothing_Much> interesting
<Nothing_Much> where's that held at?
<Bryanstein> Happening in Orlando Sept 11-13th...check it out....
<Bryanstein> Rosen Plaza Hotel off I-Drive
<Bryanstein> $20 for 3 days
<Nothing_Much> I totally should, unless I move to NJ before that time
<Bryanstein> pfff killer....and there is food
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, hmmm NJ...what's going on out there
<Nothing_Much> hopefully more jobs available for me
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, Call for papers is open too so if you speak..submit a talk :oD
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, you a sys admin?
<Nothing_Much> nope, but I'd like to get into that type of stuff, but I'm not sure where to start
<Bryanstein> Oh so you're wanting to get into the free and open source side of things?
<Bryanstein> Running KDE I see
<Nothing_Much> been wanting to do that since I-
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> nope
<Nothing_Much> stock Ubuntu :D
<Nothing_Much> just Konversation
<Bryanstein> well you're running Konversation
<Nothing_Much> because Hexchat isn't that good
<Nothing_Much> Quassel was amazing but unfortunately the whole window decides to stop showing up sometimes when I launch it
<Bryanstein> So you looked into getting any certifications Nothing_Much ?
<govatent> Bryanstein: linux certs?
<Bryanstein> govatent, it's actually better as far as io goes than the rpi...she plug is
<Bryanstein> govatent, yes
<Nothing_Much> Bryanstein: honestly I really don't know anymore right now, I'm in a pretty bad situation, but anyways, yeah, ever since I got back into Ubuntu (12.04) I've been exploring more and more into it, especially now that Valve got into Linux
<Nothing_Much> more into FOSS that is
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, you mean bad situation financially?
<Nothing_Much> or maybe just OSS
<Nothing_Much> Bryanstein: yeah and other stuff, emotionally
<Nothing_Much> had to drop college for now
<Nothing_Much> but anyways, uh..
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, oh that's not too bad...you'll get back in there
<Nothing_Much> woo! go Ubuntu!
<Bryanstein> Ah...sorry to hear buddy...well if you just want a job...you can get one at Hostgator pretty sure about that...doing sysadmin
<Bryanstein> I got ummm like 5 guys on with them
<Nothing_Much> I'm not sure what to do as a sysadmin though
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, be a caped crusader
<Bryanstein> it's more fun
<Nothing_Much> what's that?
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, lol like spider man
<Nothing_Much> haha, I got Batman as the first result on google
<Bryanstein> well superman really but hehehe
<Bryanstein> spider man has no cape
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> yeah
 * Bryanstein false advertiser 
<Nothing_Much> reliable operation of computer systems
<Nothing_Much> oh cool, I could try that!
<Bryanstein> where did you see that at?
<Nothing_Much> wikipedia lol
<Bryanstein> ah don't trust wikipedia...it's all hype
<Bryanstein> Supposedly some guys randomly  changed a bunch of pages on wikipedia and their errors were fixed within less than a minute lol
<Bryanstein> They did it just to see how long it would take
<Nothing_Much> hah, well wikipedia nowadays is more strict and has actual sources to where the writers get the info from
<Bryanstein> True...but I've seen some advertisements on there too though
<Bryanstein> clever ads
<Nothing_Much> huh.
<Nothing_Much> I don't have any certificates though
<Nothing_Much> Hmm.. Is there any news for the nvidia/amd closed source drivers supporting Mir at all?
<Nothing_Much> or is that question suited for #ubuntu?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: no news I've heard about closed-source drivers other than nVidia working on their EGL support (which will work on Mir and Wayland)
<Nothing_Much> oh okay good
<Nothing_Much> because from what I've heard, the Tegra K1 may be powerful enough for a superphone!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-25
<Nothing_Much> Woo! Tomorrow's party time!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-26
<fungoat> So quiet here.
<Nothing_Much> EDT
<Nothing_Much> Oh it's eastern daylight time
<Nothing_Much> party today? :D
<balloons> indeed this afternoon. 
<Nothing_Much> an hour and a half left!
<balloons> you going to make it Nothing_Much ?
<Nothing_Much> absolutely!
<Nothing_Much> not sure what's gonna happen though
<Nothing_Much> I don't normally party
<balloons> heh.. I'm still nursing a throat infection. Thinking I don't want to make people sick
<Nothing_Much> oh that sucks dude
<Nothing_Much> but I don't think infections are contageous(sp) are they
<Nothing_Much> ?
<Nothing_Much> anybody else here gonna be able to make it?
<balloons> probably not anymore.. I've had it a couple days now :-)
<Nothing_Much> balloons: dude you should totally join
<Nothing_Much> meeting strangers with a common interest in ubuntu woo!
<Nothing_Much> wait
<Nothing_Much> is there a minimum age to go?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: nope
<mhall119> anybody can come
<mhall119> see you all there!
<Nothing_Much> woo!
<Nothing_Much> 14:00 is 2pm?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> I'm leaving now so that I won't be late
<Nothing_Much> alright, got an hour
<Nothing_Much> oh
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: see ya there!
<balloons> alright.. I'm off, see you all soon
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-27
<Nothing_Much> That was awesome!
<mhall119> it was great seeing everyone, hope you all made it back home safely
<Nothing_Much> yeah!
<zoose> hello
<Nothing_Much> Hi zoose
<zoose> wots occurrin?
<zoose> hi govatent  been a long while
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-23
<danstoner> FYI, the Dell Latitude E7240 seems to perfectly support Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<danstoner> at least when booted from Live usb
<danstoner> all of the buttons, volume, brightness, everything
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-24
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It is already out
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> May 5th, you scared the crap out of me
<floridagram> <KMyers> 😜
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<nick0908> hello dantalizing
<dantalizing> morning
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> https://plus.google.com/113297048439280880991/posts/dTwxc4e2QMo?_utm_source=1-2-2
<maxolasersquad> Ivoriesablaze, beauty.
<dantalizing> Speaking in riddles maxolasersquad?
<maxolasersquad> Responding to his last message.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Got the Moto 360 sport for 100 bucks at Target
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Last one they had
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 😎
<floridagram> <Abrerr> How is it?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> still charging it
<floridagram> <Abrerr> 👌
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think I just got the AW 2.0 update @KMyers @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> or just a small one not sure yet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nah 1.5.0 still
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-25
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm sure you will eventually get to the grown up table, @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://blog.hipchat.com/2017/04/24/hipchat-security-notice/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It was at 100%...
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have news : I am going to buy a new Chromebook
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Which one?
<floridagram> <KMyers> The Samsung Plus looks like the one I may go with it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Convertible?
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Chromebook-Convertible-Laptop-XE513C24-K01US/dp/B01LZ6XKS6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1493152586&sr=1-1&keywords=Samsung+Chromebook+Plus&linkCode=ll1&tag=tcz-20&linkId=e7a88fd5648e1b647b1c0ee38d0adda7
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Nice
<floridagram> <KMyers> Am likely going to stop by a BestBuy tonight
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://trisquel.info/en/forum/arrested-filming-ceo-thinkpenguin-inc-arrested-filming-police-faces-year-prison
<floridagram> <KMyers> FUUUUUCCCCC...
<floridagram> <KMyers> This is an automatically generated mail message from mdadm … running on office … A DegradedArray event had been detected on md device /dev/md/0. … Faithfully yours, etc.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> what?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> He failure in progress
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hd
<floridagram> <KMyers> No, I was adding a new disk to the RAID array on my NextCloud install and stupidly put a wrong value
<floridagram> <KMyers> In hindsight, I really should have used ZFS when I set this up
<floridagram> <KMyers> md0 : active raid4 sdc1[3] sda1[0] sdb1[1] …       3906764800 blocks super 1.2 level 4, 512k chunk, algorithm 5 [4/3] [UU__] …       [>....................]  reshape =  1.1% (22322124/1953382400) finish=835.6min speed=38515K/sec
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-26
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> my mother has now joined #TeamAW from #TeamPebble
<floridagram> * ahoneybun pokes @thumbs88
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers still around?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, What's up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can't get iframe to work in wordpress
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> works over here: http://kubuntu.org/support/?preview_id=612&preview_nonce=56ac5d8d7d&_thumbnail_id=1341&preview=true
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ops
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://kubuntu.org/support/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Why are you trying to use an iframe? I would not if you can avoid it as they look horrible
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I want IRC on the site
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> like on Kubuntu.org
<floridagram> <KMyers> The kiwiIRC is showing up for me
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> on Kubuntu
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but not our site
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://ubuntu-fl.org/index.php/irc/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> this is the kubuntu one: <iframe src="https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net/?nick=user|?#kubuntu" style="border:0; width:100%; height:450px;"></iframe>
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we don't have any plugins on it tho
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ah. You cannot include code in the WordPress default WordPress rich text editor. You need to use the raw "text" option
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just don't switch back to the rich text editor before hitting save
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ahhh
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers works now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> thanks a ton
<ubuntuFL|68108> \o
<floridagram> <KMyers> NP - still not a fan of iframes for the record
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> find something that works as easy and I'll take it any time
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> this watch charges stangely
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> was just at 93 and now at 92
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> tease
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just switched from gs8 plus to gs8.  I couldn't handle the girth.  It was too much for me.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers what do you think about keepass?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm considering switching.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It is an excellent password manager but a lot of features that I require need plugins which are not always cross platform.
<maxolasersquad> AdamOutler, I'm a long time user of KeePass and a big proponent of it.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Downloads - KeePass … http://keepass.info/download.html
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Which use is not supported?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://www.keepassx.org
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Why would I choose keepassx over keepass?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> From what I could find.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> "Currently, the biggest difference between KeePass & KeePassX seems to be the appearance and "feel" of each program, especially on Linux or Mac OS X where KeePassX doesn't rely on Mono, so matches the look of other native programs closer. And, KeePassX's version 0.4.x & 2.x display issues."
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://superuser.com/questions/878902/whats-the-difference-between-keepass-and-keepassx
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @SivaMachina, So far
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> So mostly cosmetic and dependency differences. I take it as more compatible with Linux.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Keepass seems to have more support on platforms.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - https://yuenhoe.com/blog/2017/04/nextcloud-plugin-for-quickshare/?utm_content=buffer593ab&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidauthority.com/nuans-neo-reloaded-campaign-767429/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=gplus
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-27
<dantalizing> ew snapdragon 625 ... 
<floridagram> <KMyers> VICTORY
<floridagram> <KMyers> I was able to fix my RAID issue!
<floridagram> <KMyers> It just took forever to rebuild
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The next vhs vs beta is on...  OnlyOffice or LibreOffice for network office?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It sure looks like it
<floridagram> <govatent> Tmobile is telling me something
<floridagram> <KMyers> I just got the same message
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> sam here
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *same
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> btw the Switch is back on Amazon
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Did they switch it off of Amazon and it is back on again?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://thenextweb.com/finance/2017/04/25/banks-should-let-ancient-programming-language-cobol-die/?utm_content=buffer1e48c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer#.tnw_gLTmLmIS
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn... The Bluetooth AKG Headphones that I got sound amazing
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/Qo3fT0xPeHs
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> This should be a usnews.today topic as well.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-28
<floridagram3> <KMyers> https://play.google.com/music/listen#/album/B7f7lssslhhp54u2xvrw3nxd6we
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Y u post that?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> New Jonathon Coulton Album
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> It's not working on mobile
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8GFczQLorw
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-29
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Wait why?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Stalking purposes
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Seems like a waste of time lol
<floridagram3> <Abrerr> You sticking with TouchWiz, or do the software buttons just look like that?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @Abrerr, That is stock TouchWiz/GraceUI
<floridagram3> <SivaMachina> So Batmobile in Hollywood
<floridagram3> <govatent> Nice!
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I got a DeX Dock!
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-30
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Samsung DeX - It turns your phone into a desktop computer - using it now
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Full screen chrome too
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> What software are you using for cameras?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, NightOwl HD - not the best but it works
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I'm using zoneminder.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> IP cameras are $30 each on wish or $40 for 1080.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I'm working on my setup now... Hence  only two cameras under a dresser.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Wish has apparently blacklisted me from being able to buy from them
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> They made me confirm my card.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> They canceled an order then they made me send a pic of my card.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> They want a lot of personal information before they will reinstate my account (copy of drivers license, utility bill and copy of the card)
<floridagram3> <KMyers> That is not happening
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Well, I monitor my bills.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> So do I
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> So what, then?  They want proof of where you live and that you're not using a ripped off card.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I tried to place an order while logged into my VPN, so that triggered them to think my account is somehow malicious
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I uploaded the pic directly to their website... Not in email.   They didn't ask me for a bill.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I ordered 5 cameras and they did it to me.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Wish | COTIER 1080P HD POE IP Camera 2.0MP 3.6mm 1/2.8 CMOS H.264 P2P Onvif 36 IR LEDS Night View IR-CUT Motion Detection Email Alert Phone APP Control Home Security … https://www.wish.com/m/c/5832ca508e8778218e921ee0
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Technically I would trust my VPN IP address more than anything as it is pointing to an IP Range that is owned by me
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> Just ordered some of these and now everything is great, I think.
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> Did I sent this already?
<floridagram3> <Abrerr> And what is that displaying on Keith? The phone or an external monitor?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @Abrerr, External Monitor. The phone display is disabled while in DeX
<floridagram3> <Abrerr> Oh nice
<floridagram3> <Abrerr> Kb/mouse also?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Basically the phone acts like a normal phone when you have it off the dock and a desktop computer when docked
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Yes. You must use an external mouse/keyboard. You can either use a Bluetooth one or connect via one of the 2 USB ports on the mouse
<floridagram3> <KMyers> USB ports on the dock
<floridagram3> <KMyers> And you are not limited to applications. All of the applications on your phone show up in DeX (full access to the Play Store and all other data)
<floridagram3> <KMyers> The only problem is that a few applications do not work with a keyboard/mouse setup - mostly games
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> The devs are supposed to respond to your requests about input methods.  Google placed that responsibility directly​ on devs to support the users choice of input methods.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Understood and most applications I have tried work well. Just some games that would benefit more from a touchscreen to be honest
<floridagram3> <govatent> This is old but I just found it. It's funny and sad. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<floridagram3> <govatent> I found it via a joke youtube channel. But their satire about it was pretty nsfw. So i figured the original video was funny enough.
<floridagram3> <AdamOutler> I remember that video.   You notice how at the end they basically said she didn't even try to fix it?
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> so... guardians of the galaxy next weekend?
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> I sadly won't be around then
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> aw, okay
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> going to LFNW
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> so nobody else up for it?
<floridagram3> <KMyers> I need to watch the first sometime this week but I may be up for it
<floridagram3> <Ivoriesablaze> cool, sushi and a movie, lol
<floridagram3> <KMyers> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.xda-developers.com/how-to-get-google-assistant-on-your-windows-mac-or-linux-machine/amp/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-23
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> If someone is on IRC please send a message, I'd like to test.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://medium.com/@kadek/command-line-tricks-for-data-scientists-c98e0abe5da
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> All of these were covered in Linux+ exam.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @k
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I recommend this article on crypto https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptozoology
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I refuse to invest in Bigfoot Coin
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.zdnet.com/article/whats-the-most-popular-linux-of-them-all/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Spoilers. Android, Chrome os, Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-24
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/reswitched/fusee-launcher/blob/master/report/fusee_gelee.md
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-25
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUaJ8pDlxi8
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Damn it!
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I watched that yesterday and agree
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> From qz.com … https://qz.com/1260811/apples-second-quarter-2018-analyst-expect-poor-iphone-x-sales/
<floridagram-bot1> Feri Golin was added by: Feri Golin
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-26
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I think my router needs a proper, and respectful funeral.
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Adam, what are you using as a router?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> oh no! Gadi's here! *hides behind a rock*
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it came in?!?!?!
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> I hide behind boulders .... I am way to fat for rocks
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Yah. Built it over the weekend
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sweet!!!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's a WRT54G
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> For a tinkering device, get a Mikrotik....
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ghbd0wn, Flawless
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> For a medium range with nice failover / bonding.... peplink balance one
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> For an enterprise device, fortinet 60E
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i agree, i'm compelled to say that looks better than a lot of Keith's prints
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Anything else , call your mother
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Benchie looks good.  Maybe the belts are a bit lose.  It appears there is some ringing on the x or y axism
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, That printer can be much more detailed
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @ghbd0wn show that video to jared?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Tighten x axis.
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> I actually thought it was pretty darn tight
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> I will look and see
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> The issue I am having is the first layer adhesion on multi printing
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Looks like you need to adjust your slicer for 20% more overlap on borders.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You see how the layer fill on the top of that part comes right to the edge of the border?  It should overlap so there is no gap there.
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Yah I noticed that
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> I am a nubee on that
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> I’ll try that later tonight
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm looking at the ripple in the center about the X axis.
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> The X axis is actually really tight
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Y?
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Also pretty tight
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> anybody up for an ubuntu release get together in a couple weeks? and yes, i knoe it releases today
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I would not be opposed to next weekend
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> not upcoming, right?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The 5th
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> works for me
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i assume sushi will be involved
<maxolase1squad> Poseidon willing, I may make it down too.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Which slicer are you using that makes the raft with a ridge?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Or is that a brim with ridge?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Anyone up to seeing the Avengers Movie this weekend?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I think I have been Rick Rolled at Mojo Donuts
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Already seeing it with someone
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, HAHA
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I can't drink my coffee in peice dang it
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> peace*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, That would turn me into a monster of some sort
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Need coffee
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> luckily I'm on my third cup.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I seem to be falling asleep around 9pm lately so if there's a get together I'll have to leave before then x_x
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can't afford to slip off my schedule atm
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi on a schedule??? WTF is this... I detect sorcery or witchcraft
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Impossìblê
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I know right? It's like the outer limits over here
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Are we doing mojo or something this weekend?  I still want that goog router
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Even if we dont, I can still try to get the router to you. It is on my desk
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> On a side note, I am thinking of starting a new "Coffee and Code" meetup. Once a month, the group meets to spend a few hours working on personal projects over coffee
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'd like that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I still have my CL project I haven't been able to burn time on
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> CL?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Common Lisp
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ah
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> does anybody know about the international airport center electronic stores?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What about those?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Gadi just told me about it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have browsed a few when I am traveling
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> and you've never told me about this???
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> probably for my wallet's sake
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have never stepped foot in an airport with you
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Overpriced Bluetooth headphones
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> No
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or am I talking about a different one
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> This is the area by Mia with 100 computer stores next to each other
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> corner of 31st and milam dairy
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oh, then I am not talking about the same
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> You guys are all in for a treat
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> You should make a day excursion
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Leave wallets at home
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What about Samsung Pay and Android Pay? These are important questions
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> I am not your mother
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am up for a day trip
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> probably the first weekend of may?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> not this weekend, but after
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just let me know. I do have something on the 19th
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> coffee and code sounds good.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I work weekends but I can get off at 1.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just finished writing a bunch of Perl code to control my cameras from ZoneMinder running on Ubuntu.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm also working on an Android Auto build.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> crankshaft?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> currently, yes. but it's going to be more like AO-Crankshaft when I'm done.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'd like to write some apps to communicate with OBD-II as well.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I wrote java classes several years ago to handle the communications from the car. All the standard OBD2 modes are implemented.  This project just needs some fancy UI work and a bluetooth serial port to those cheap chinese dongles. https://github.com/adamoutler/obd-twoner/tree/master/src
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> interesting
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> So in theory, how many of you would be interested in a Monthly Coffee and Code event?
<floridagram-bot> * Ivoriesablaze raises hand high... minus the coffee
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> bc caffiene hates me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am asking so I can try to find a space
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> memmememmemememememe meme
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> saturday noonish
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> not this saturday for me, i'm actually busy
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> afternoon can get too late for drinking coffee and morning on saturday probably isn't the best.  We would need to plan around HackMiami though.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No, I dont have time to look for a place this Saturday, even if I wanted to
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Where is Hack Miami being held at these days?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> broward library in the maker center.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> first floor where the printers are.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> they have several rows of 3d printers.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Ok, I guess we need to plan a visit. Just make sure you save for SELF
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-27
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  remember that hidie hole above my closet where we found the bottle of Jack Daniels stashed away?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You need to bring a ladder to compromise my security system now :D
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice, so now I know what to destroy next time I rob your house
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm at micro centers right now
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep, I was there
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Got a ssd for my desktop
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> 50 bucks for a 240gb ssd with mlc memory
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I was able to spend less than $20 there
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Because if you spent $20.01, you would have an overdraft :)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or there would not have been room in the car, there was barely enough room last time
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> The guy asked me if I wanted to walk around the store after I got my drive. I was like no thanks
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Good call
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> New installer for Ubuntu server 18.04!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-28
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Real quick and easy.  No options though.  I wanted to save my data and install over the existing image.  It didn't have that available. I had to format the drive.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm slowly bringing my site back up after the destruction caused by Ubuntu Server 18.04.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I managed to find some time to write about the new iPhone
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://news.adamoutler.com/SatApr28002549EDT2018/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I knew what to expect, I still clicked it @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Where is that?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Level 7 store.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-29
<maxolase1squad> AdamOutler, did upgrading to 18.04 give you problems?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> what kind of problems?
<maxolase1squad> The packages are completely broken. 
<maxolase1squad> Sorry, I tried upgrading my work laptop and it died very early in the process. With some finagling I can get into a root shell but I can't do anything with apt.
<maxolase1squad> I'm curious if AdamOutler experienced the same thing.
<maxolase1squad> I'm currently backing everything up so I can do a fresh install. It's been forever since I've had issues this bad upgrading an Ubuntu machine.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I got impatient with updates last night on my laptop, I'm now waking up to kernel panics lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> So installing the base system, regenerating fstab + initramfs
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> then reboot and try again
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> apparmor was incorrectly configured for bind9 dns server.  I had to grant permissions to bind for /var/log**
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Fixed -- kept forgetting to mount /EFI to >> /boot when rebuilding initramfs - went ahead and redid systemd as well since it was complaining about /init
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Atleast I hope it's mostly fixed -- booted into X just now
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> with net connectivity
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Protip - don't do mass upgrades while impatient w/ no sleep. You tend to say screw it and force dependency hangups
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - Did you want to meetup somewhere to get that Google WiFi today?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers we good with the router deal?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I am sure we can be
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> cava + cool retro term = not performance friendly, but looks nice
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So I just upgraded to 18.04
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm using pop os version
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> On a Sys76 box?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> yea
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> What does popOS do differently?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I did a clean install. backed up my laptop and started fresh. I've always prefered clean install
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Honestly, i just like their take on the theme and interface layout
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> that's about it. that i know of
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> maybe @ahoneybun can tell you more.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> but i've been using system76 hardware for a while now. even before they had pop os
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> oh - it's Gnome3 + Sys theme / mods?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> this is actually my second s76 laptop
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If my XPS ever bites the dust, I'll probably order one.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> yea. gnome 3 with themes
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> And after the kernel panics this morning, I contemplated installing 18.05
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> er.. 18.04 lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Because LTS these days is sounding better and better. Don't have the time to tshoot silly mistakes anymore
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> exactly
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'm sticking on 18.04 now
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i switched to vmware workstation pro for all my virtualization testing though from virtualbox.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> bspwm in the 1804 repos by chance?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> vmware workstation was my bane on a rolling distro
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> each kernel update required fixes to vmware workstation
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> vbox and dkms headers are feeling similar - although it supposed to resolve that issue exactly
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> yea i do hate that about workstation
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll probably get back into VMing it up pretty hard in the near future after this exam
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I mostly use it for testing stuff
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll def be looking for a dif provider for my VMs
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> well, hypervisor **
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That's what I use it for.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> if i want to play with a virus or something in kali i don't care about getting full resource access too
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Labs/testing - but it's all personal / cert related
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> what cert you looking to study for?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I should have my CCNA done again here in the next 1.5 weeks
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> then it's straight on to NP and if I can swing it, RHCSA
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> figure I'll let the LFCS expire for now
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> very nice
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> a few guys i work with have red hat certs
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> All of our stuff at work is centos/forks + rhel
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i need to get my vcp soon. i took it recently but failed.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> so figure it'd be good to get back into the redhat ecosystem
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i needed a 300 and got a 251
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> oo
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> got killed on storage questions
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> close
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> A little worried about my own exam - have had no time to study for it but scheduled it anyway
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i don't fully study so not too bad
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ^
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I took the course for VCP - but never the exam
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That was like -- ~6-7 yrs back
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> No, 8. I forgot I'm old now
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> aren't we all
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> With the clean install of Pop 18.04 you also have a recovery partition in case something breaks and you don't have a live disk to fix it.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> We also moved to systemd-boot from grub this release.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Where I'm working from today.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I think my next lappie will be a Sys76 - because I'm lazy these days.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> They offer anything on the 13" side?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Galago Pro. Thought the Lemur is getting a refresh with it's 14 in size.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I have the Lemur and love it
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> and now it has a quad core version
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i messed up abd bought it when it was only dual core
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers not today.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What time do you get off work?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Normally between 5 and 6 ish.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> About the same for me.  Sometimes a bit earlier.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You want to try to meet up tomorrow after work?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> quick exchange.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> unless you want to drive out to Pines tonight.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I can. Just ping me in the afternoon.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> galaga pro looks nice
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> The bezels are real tho
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Might opt for the larger laptops in that case. A GPU wouldn't be bad either
<floridagram-bot> JavadOmidiBot was added by: Feri Golin
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Anyone had any luck with SYnergy2?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, I have not used it in years. Have not had much of a need to
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Ohhhh - how do you manage your machines locally?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I moved most of my machines to a colo. I have 3 displays connected to my main machine at my desk
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> colo -- KVM Switch? Or telco-like colo?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Telco like Colo
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> In fact, my primary computer right now has been a Chromebook
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> You're only using the 1 KB/M for the pair of machines I see @ the desk, right?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I can understand the rest of they're hosted elsewhere, I imagine some multiplexer + SSH would work well there
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes, they are connected to my Chromebook
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, For some things yes... But ChromeOS is about to get very interesting
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> So Chromebook + larger monitors are all physically connected via HDMI/DisplayPort/we. But the mini-top you have, does that work with your KB/M?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I forget the name of that thing, but I'm jelly
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://kmyers.me/blog/chromeos/getting-started-with-chromeos-containers-via-project-crostini/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Here is my exact setup - https://kmyers.me/blog/computers/the-ultimate-chromebook-pixelbook-desk-setup/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Lordy, you're chromebooking it all.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> right on
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Note - my setup is operating system agnostic. I can connect a Chromebook, Ubuntu, Debian, Windows or even MacOS device and it will just work
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I just need to plug in a single USB cable
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I feel like I need a physical tour
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> rofl
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That's cool though
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Pixelbook was on my list there for a while - but not for use like you're doing.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, It is really an amazing machine. I regret not getting the 500 GB version
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-04-24
<maxolasersquad> Step 1: curl parrot.live
<maxolasersquad> Step 2: Profit!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-04-26
<suryajagtap> #gstreamer
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-04-23
<maxolasersquad> Happy Ubuntu 20.04 'Focal Fossa' release day everyone. https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-20-04-lts-arrives
